# Keeping DVAGA going



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi all;

As you know DVAGA has officially closed and the website has been shut down. Hopefully though we can keep things going and resurrect the club.

Is anyone still interested in getting together however infrequently that may be? I was hoping to actually host a meeting or two this year now that things have quieted down on the house rebuild.

Let me know what you all think.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Im in.


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice idea I would definitely like to keep meeting up with people from the club.


----------



## janie (Jan 10, 2008)

I am interested ... I would be a new member.. actually I was just think about joining when the club closed...jason pointed me here.

I'm in North Wales, PA. right now I have a 15-gallon tall planted tank with guppies and I'm setting up a new 90-gallon soon.


----------



## Clarkster6 (Jul 21, 2007)

I would also be interested. Would be new to the group, too. Payed my dues but never made it to any meetings. Live in Media, and have been keeping planted tanks for close to 15 years.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I like plants and aquariums....im in 

jB


----------



## janie (Jan 10, 2008)

I just got my aquarium stand this weekend for my 90-gallon tank! I am excited!

:bathbaby:

well i am momentarily poor so all I have is a stand right now, but soon I will be setting up a new tank!  I don't even have the tank itself yet...have to wait until payday.  if anyone is selling a used canister filter or used CO2 stuff let me know!


----------



## Ed_Alfonso (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Folks,
Now that the painting is almost done in the new house. I would be willing to host a get-together at my home in Holland, Pa for the club.
Ed


----------



## robinsonchiro (Jan 22, 2008)

hey everyone,
my name is Jim and I'm living in Lafayette Hill, PA. I have a 30 gallon planted tank that I could use some help with. I would like to join the club as a new member if that's cool with everyone. I don't know where to go, so my email is [email protected]. I will also check this thread for further info.
Thanks, 
JIM


----------

